# Door Dash Red Card Idiocy



## PaysTheLightBill (Mar 18, 2020)

Think seriously before you agree to run Red Card orders. I misplaced my card, cancelled it and reordered a new one. I am now deplatformed until the new one arrives (7-10 days) and is activated.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Or just don’t misplace it. I’ve always kept it in my wallet and never had an issue


----------



## PaysTheLightBill (Mar 18, 2020)

Well, pin a star on you!

People misplace things all the time, especially when it is an infrequently used item. We are imperfect beings. So, yes, El Impulsador, it IS idiocy to de-platform a driver. My recollection is that the Red Card (like Uber Plus) was an opt-in option. So just allow the driver to opt out until the new card is activated. I've literally used that card ONE TIME out of 83 deliveries. But it makes sense to you to de-platform? Idiocy, indeed.

Anyway, fair warning - don't report it if you've lost it. Hope this is helpful for other people here who are not ****ing moronic trolls.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

PaysTheLightBill said:


> Well, pin a star on you!
> 
> People misplace things all the time, especially when it is an infrequently used item. We are imperfect beings. So, yes, El Impulsador, it IS idiocy to de-platform a driver. My recollection is that the Red Card (like Uber Plus) was an opt-in option. So just allow the driver to opt out until the new card is activated. I've literally used that card ONE TIME out of 83 deliveries. But it makes sense to you to de-platform? Idiocy, indeed.
> 
> Anyway, fair warning - don't report it if you've lost it. Hope this is helpful for other people here who are not @@@@ing moronic trolls.


Not trolling, being dead serious. You notice that no one else has ever complained about something so stupid here? Just try to be a halfway responsible adult and don't lose it. Do you have a problem losing your other credit cards? Or your phone or keys? Treat it the same way, like its something important. Holy sht are u 9?


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

YOU lost/misplaced a financial item of a third party and you are complaining about the action the third party took in response?

I side with DD, you should be deactivated... permanently.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

PaysTheLightBill said:


> Well, pin a star on you!
> 
> People misplace things all the time, especially when it is an infrequently used item. We are imperfect beings. So, yes, El Impulsador, it IS idiocy to de-platform a driver. My recollection is that the Red Card (like Uber Plus) was an opt-in option. So just allow the driver to opt out until the new card is activated. I've literally used that card ONE TIME out of 83 deliveries. But it makes sense to you to de-platform? Idiocy, indeed.
> 
> Anyway, fair warning - don't report it if you've lost it. Hope this is helpful for other people here who are not @@@@ing moronic trolls.


People who misplace things all the time are Lackadaisical. Just like all the idiot passengers who leave their phone in my rig or those Apple ear buds.

Take responsibility.

And pay attention. STOP losing things.

It's not hard.


----------



## rideshareapphero (Mar 30, 2018)

Take a pic of the card then whenever you need to pay give the restaurant the digits.


----------

